# Sears/David Bradley ST16 Restoration Company?



## skottr (Sep 11, 2021)

Hey, y'all. My 90yo grandpa has a Sears David Bradley ST16 tractor/mower and after 40+ years has started having trouble with the impulse fuel pump. He tried to replace it with a new type, but is having trouble with it and was hoping to talk to someone who knows more about the tractors. He called me last night and said he'd seen a commercial on TV for a company that restored David Bradley machines, but he didn't get the contact info. Any chance any of you know of a company that restores or fixes David Bradley/Sears tractors? He's not going to rest until he finds out the name of the company he saw a commercial for, so I truly appreciate any leads! 

The issue he's having is that once the tractor gets warmed up, or in hot weather, it won't crank until it cools off. He replaced it with a higher-temp spark plug at the recommendation of someone local, but it didn't stop the issue. He's sure it's an issue with the impulse fuel pump, so if you have any recommendations on that issue, I'll be happy to pass along any info.

Many thanks!
- Scott


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good Morning Scott, welcome to the forum.

Try the David Bradley Tractor forum. They likely will be a better source for restoration possibilities.









David Bradley Tractor Forum


Forum for David Bradley garden tractors and implements.




www.gardentractortalk.com


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

_*"The issue he's having is that once the tractor gets warmed up, or in hot weather, it won't crank until it cools off." *_

Some of the early 70's ST16's came with the Tecumseh OH160 engine. The downside of your problem, if that is the case, is that it could be the ignition getting hot. To be the bearer of even worse news, that engine comes with the infamous Tecumseh "Solid State Ignition" and parts are almost impossible to find. If you do find them, they are used, and you're rolling the dice. People that know the issue and have the still working parts, usually ask stupid prices because it's either pay their price, or re-power. Here's a current example on E-bay and you need to bear in mind this is just for the coil, it's usually the trigger that goes out. The second link is a possible option as a replacement

Tecumseh OH Coil Only

Tecumseh SSI Replacement

That's why you'll see a lot of the ST16's for sale cheap. First symptom of that ignition getting weak is exactly what you're describing. I hope you're right for Grandpa's sake and it's a bad fuel pump ..... Here's a list of Tecumseh fuel pump part #'s if you need them. They usually run about $15

35787, 35787A, 35807, 35807A, & 37297

The next time it dies, check for spark immediately. If there is no spark and it comes back after about 10 minutes of cool down, that SSI is on it's last leg


----------



## skottr (Sep 11, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Good Morning Scott, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Try the David Bradley Tractor forum. They likely will be a better source for restoration possibilities.
> 
> ...


Oh! I missed that section. Many thanks for the info.


----------



## skottr (Sep 11, 2021)

Bob Driver said:


> _*"The issue he's having is that once the tractor gets warmed up, or in hot weather, it won't crank until it cools off." *_
> 
> Some of the early 70's ST16's came with the Tecumseh OH160 engine. The downside of your problem, if that is the case, is that it could be the ignition getting hot. To be the bearer of even worse news, that engine comes with the infamous Tecumseh "Solid State Ignition" and parts are almost impossible to find. If you do find them, they are used, and you're rolling the dice. People that know the issue and have the still working parts, usually ask stupid prices because it's either pay their price, or re-power. Here's a current example on E-bay and you need to bear in mind this is just for the coil, it's usually the trigger that goes out. The second link is a possible option as a replacement
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for the great info! I'll pass this along and see what he can come up with. Appreciate it!


----------



## 618ninersfan (Dec 24, 2021)

I think there is a page to repair those SSI units I have read into it but not had to try it. My ST12 had fuel pump issue and after gasket/diaphragm kit it runs great! Only issue since is having to really strap the fuel line still into place. If my tractor is bouncing around it sputters and spits. If I slow down it smooths out. I think it's prolly normal issue though.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

618ninersfan said:


> I think there is a page to repair those SSI units I have read into it but not had to try it. My ST12 had fuel pump issue and after gasket/diaphragm kit it runs great! Only issue since is having to really strap the fuel line still into place. If my tractor is bouncing around it sputters and spits. If I slow down it smooths out. I think it's prolly normal issue though.


Overnight Solutions LLC.... Plug & Play unit for $150, but you still have a 50 year old engine that parts are becoming harder and harder to find. There are plenty of used CH16 Kohler, or 16HP Vanguard around for a nice replacement and both are way better engines than the Tecumseh. There are also plenty of parts (both OEM and aftermarket) for either one 

As far as ruining the "collector value" of Sears Suburban.... They are the Model-T of lawn tractors, they literally made millions of them. Fun machine to have/restore, but not even close to a Gibson, or a Copar, as far as rarity.

Tecumseh Replacement CDI Unit


----------

